# *red at base of adult blue dolphin's fins*



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I brought 5 fish home this afternoon. 4 smaller peacocks ~ 2" and 1 6+" blue dolphin. They are in a 20g Q tank with divider so the dolphin is separate. Tank was filled last night with heater added. Added salt, Epsom salt and baking soda, all the same as I add to other tanks. Noted temp is 81, a bit higher than what I normally run in my tanks (78-80). Air stone ran from this morning till I got home. When I brought the fish home I took out the air stone and moved over a small cycled HOB filter. They came home in a styro box with heat pack, took 1hr 15 min to get home.

I just went in to check on them (about 5 hrs home) and the dolphin has a red/pink bar at the base of each pectoral fin. Hint of red/pink at the base of the dorsal fin and it appears the lips are slightly pink. Pretty sure he wasn't not like this when I brought him home. He was caught via net from the store and transferred by hand to the bag. Floated once home, some water mixed, and then transferred by hand to Q tank. Same for the other 4 fish from 2 bags other than transferred via soft net. No bag water was transferred other than what came with my hand and the fish. I have since put the air stone back in although the fish doesn't seem to be having a high respiration rate.

Any ideas or suggestions please?


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

used dechlor too of course


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd give it a day or two and see if normal coloration returns. I've seen some pretty weird changes in fish resulting from being introduced to a new tank, stripped or vented, etc.
You didn't note your water parameters, I assume ammonia/nitrite are all 0.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I had something like this happen to me about a year ago when I introduced a Placidochromis Gisseli (a very similar fish to your blue dolphin)to my all male setup. The base of one of his pectoral fin turned red, and slightly swelled. The pectoral fin slowly turned white, and wilted away into a stump. The stump remains, the fin has not grown back. Otherwise he is as healthy as can be.

I made a post about this, but no one had any clue what had happened.


----------



## rkings4d (Feb 12, 2014)

Wat ever happened with this fish. One of my aceis has been like this for the last week, I'm having nightmares about septicemia now!


----------



## rkings4d (Feb 12, 2014)

So after two days of 50% water changes, and mad gravel cleaning, his redness is 99% gone. I usually take ot 10% of the water everyday and add fresh, as part of my housework, makes me wonder though, am I better to do a big water change 50%, every few days. R


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

water parameters were perfect as this was a new Q tank with moved over filter. The redness disappeared, I did large water changes as I would typically do. The fish has now been in a 6' 135g for several weeks and surprising to me seems to have taken it over to become a "calm" dominant. Previous it was a more "aggressive/chasing" venustus of the same size. Still don't know why the base of the fins went red like they did.


----------

